# Solved: BAD_POOL_CALLER on the start of the system



## girishk (Apr 12, 2012)

I Have installed Windows 8 X64 Consumer Preview on my Dell Inspiron 5010.
Since install system was crashing but not so often, but from last few days its getting crashed everytime i am starting the machine (even if it was properly shutdown last time).
the message coming is *"BAD_POOL_CALLER"*

My drivers are upto date (checked with _Driver Genius Professional Edition_)
memtest done...it passed 2 pass without error.

i have attached *minidump* files here.

please someone help me out in this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Your BSOD logs show a problem with hssdrv.sys, which is a driver called Hotspot Shield made by AnchorFree. It looks like some sort of web browser anonymizer application.


----------



## girishk (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes it is anonymizer app, used for privacy, i am using it daily.
Should i update it or remove from auto start?

Thnax btw.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Godd litle article on Hotspot Shield http://www.thesecurityblog.com/2010/06/magazine-review-of-hotspot-shield-misses-the-fact-that-it%E2%80%99s-adware/


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I would remove it if there is no fix for the BSODs. Consider using another application that performs the same function.


----------



## girishk (Apr 12, 2012)

Frank4d said:


> I would remove it if there is no fix for the BSODs. Consider using another application that performs the same function.


well thnx first,,

as m stayin oman where video n voice chatting is blocked so thats y m using hotspot,,,,
regarding ads in it,,, m using elite version (paid one) so there r no ads ... so can b free to worry about that...

regarding this issue i will contct hotspot team for any driver update....... if not found then i wud definitely shift to other application.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

HotSpot Shield is good software, but bypassing government regulations is never a good idea. Have you considered the possibility that your computer has been compromised because you're using this software?


----------



## girishk (Apr 12, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> HotSpot Shield is good software, but bypassing government regulations is never a good idea. Have you considered the possibility that your computer has been compromised because you're using this software?


i agree with u...this is the first time i am using such software,,,,
but our basic prob here is, main clients which offers free voice/video chats like google & skype are banned and cost of calling by cell is high like anything... so how are we supposed to be in touch with our family & friends while being so far away from home for a long time.

considering my system getting compromised, i am using a paid trusted app instead of any other free software. in here everybody use this kinda software to be in touch with others


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Think of how difficult and expensive it would be to communicate with family and friends from within an Oman prison. 

If I were a guest in another country, I wouldn't go out of my way to circumvent their policies, laws, and regulations. I wouldn't care who else is doing what.


----------



## girishk (Apr 12, 2012)

_*removed hotspot shield app.*_


----------

